# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Flash Game In Excel Document

## paul_carron

Hey

Im not sure if this is the correct forum but could anybody please tell me how to insert a flash game(swf file) into an excel document?

----------


## sunny_bacon

Hi. I know how to do this. I've even made by own set of about 65 Flash games in Excel, along with Osamabindipesh:
http://www.box.net/shared/y92ri3s4nf

1. Firstly, in Excel 2003 and below, open the control toolbox. Or in Excel 2007, choose the Developer tab and then, in the "Controls" section,  choose "insert".

2. Choose "More controls", then "Shockwave Flash Object". Drag a rectangle to the size of your choice. Right-click, choose "Properties".

3. In the "Properties" dialog, scroll to the top and there should be a heading called "custom". In the box next to this, when you click it, a button with "..." should appear. Click this button. A window will appear.

4. In one of the boxes in this window you need to enter the full URL of your flash object, e.g C:\flashthing.swf

5. If you want the flash object to be saved in the Excel document (this is essential), check the box next to "Embed Movie".

6. Change the rest of the settings to your liking. Click "OK", save the spreadsheet, close it and open it. Ta-dah!

IMPORTANT: In Excel 2007 on Windows Vista, I cannot find the "custom" box in the "Properties". Osamabindipesh and created a thread on this and any help would be greatly appreciated:

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...ighlight=flash

----------


## nikhil2kx

hi 
thanks a lot 

but can you email some of your excel swf file to my mail 2k7nikhil@gmail.com

coz i really can get ur link coz i have websense

pls am gettig bored at my office

----------


## royUK

It is not advisable to post your email on a public forum,unless you don't mind spam.

The posted link works fine

----------


## oralin

How to insert Flash file swf INTO Excel such as this website http://gamesexcel.com/games-excel-sonic.html.

So that you only need one excel file instead of need to link those flash file into Excel.

I tried google the insert SWF object into Excel but as far as i get all solution is referring to embedding those flash link into excel and it did not add into one excel file.

Please assist.. whoever know how to do this.  I already download the refer website for those flash game inside Excel but it all protected and didn't give any clue how they do it.

----------


## royUK

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread.

----------

